# Audio card help



## Zero&One (Dec 10, 2020)

I've noticed my Maschine Mk3 seems to be producing low level hiss through the speakers. Done loads of checks and nothing:

Turning volume up/down on MK3 makes no difference to hiss
Plugged in external power to MK3 (an NI fix) and didn't help
Used different socket for MK3 power
Unplugged everything except MK3
Even if MK3 isn't selected as the output it hisses
Plugged on cable into a spare monitor, whilst less hiss... it was still there.

Plug either L/R into my spare Behringer UMC22 no hiss.
So it looks like the MK3 is no good I feel

My question to audio experts, these are the screens of MK3 In/Outs and the UMC22 In/Outs
Would I be getting less audio quality with the UMC? I'm looking at the 16bit Integer part... I won't be tracking or recording audio fwiw

*--- MK3 ---*










*--- UMC ---*


----------



## Marsen (Dec 10, 2020)

Both have very cheap DAC's.
If i understand you right, and it's just for the purpose of monitoring with speakers, the minimal standard should be something like the Focusrite Scarlett.

UMC's 16Bit DAC's is not a good choice ( i think, this whole unit is extremly cheap).
Unless you're making music just for fun with also cheap libraries, these doesn't fit your needs.
I mean, Scarlett 's are pretty cheap too, but good.
It doesn't has to be UAD or RME.


----------



## Zero&One (Dec 10, 2020)

@Marsen Thanks so much!
I thought as much. I used to have an Apogee, but that went belly up also!

I was thinking about the Scarlett's, so the Scarlett Solo 3rd Gen should be fine?


----------



## Marsen (Dec 11, 2020)

I´m pretty sure it would, though I haven´t worked with it.
I think Anne-Kathrin Dern uses one, and she is a famous composer.


----------



## Zero&One (Dec 11, 2020)

Marsen said:


> I´m pretty sure it would, though I haven´t worked with it.
> I think Anne-Kathrin Dern uses one, and she is a famous composer.



I was just watching her! I've got one ordered now, I'm sure it'll be way better than my backup UMC  
Thanks again, appreciate it


----------



## A.Dern (Jan 15, 2021)

Marsen said:


> I´m pretty sure it would, though I haven´t worked with it.
> I think Anne-Kathrin Dern uses one, and she is a famous composer.


Oh she is not famous by any stretch but she got a good chuckle out of this comment and feels flattered.


----------

